# Sx-last in Pictures



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL, who is this character? I think I need to watch this show.

Also, I'm now fairly certain I'm indeed an sx-middle.....


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

The guy looks like an unhealthy 513 antisocial SO/SP. Rather metaphorical of the UK


----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> LOL, who is this character? I think I need to watch this show.
> 
> Also, I'm now fairly certain I'm indeed an sx-middle.....


Mark Corrigan from Peep Show.


----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)

Quang said:


> The guy looks like an unhealthy 513 antisocial SO/SP. Rather metaphorical of the UK


Why not 6w5 as the core type? He's overly-anxious about what happens in the external world and adjusting to what others expect from him.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

fasc said:


> Why not 6w5 as the core type? He's overly-anxious about what happens in the external world and adjusting to what others expect from him.


His intensely focused eyes and lack of facial expressions indicate type 5. 6's anxiety is more... frantic


----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

... I'm scared.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

It's only David Mitchell one of the most funny men on the planet to me


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

fasc said:


> *the porn one*
> 
> * *


Jha-ha-haaaaa! xD


----------

